# Jake's first puppy cut



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I decided after three years it was time to cut off all the problem areas and just leave his ears. He looks cute but he doesn't look like Jake. My boys hate it. 
The good thing is the groomer was so nice. She works alone and doesn't use cage dryers.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I like it, he looks like he might be Lady's brother


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think short is good every now and again - good for their coats and good for you - as you get a bit of a holiday from grooming.
His ears are amazing.
I am sure that Jake is enjoying feeling cool and once he realizes you are not going to be constantly after him with a comb and the detangling spray he will be even happier!
Now Lily won't feel like the only smoothie in your pack!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love the close up pic's of his face, those big dark eyes....or eyeliner anyway!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He really needed his beard purged and I want his bay cut way down do I can attempt again to keep him under control. One of my friends asked me if he was embarrassed.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

He does look good, he's got the most beautiful big eyes !


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha he looks so different & his ears look soooo long!


----------

